# Unable to Install



## klosblue

I purchased and downloaded a game today and when I try to install it I get a message saying : Unable to execute file in the temporary directory. Setup aborted. Error 5: Access is denied.

Can anyone please help?


----------



## z_tech

Hi, i am facing this problem too.... the problem started when my pc got effected by nhatquanglan (new folder virus). i dont know whether that virus has changed my system settings or i have done some changes in attempt to remove it. i ran combofix after that. now whenever i install some application i get "unable to install in temporary directory error 5 : access denied"

anyone with any solutions ?....

thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Copy the installation from the temp folder to a folder on the desktop and install from there. You yourself may not have access to "write" to the temp folder.


----------



## z_tech

Aus_Karlos said:


> Copy the installation from the temp folder to a folder on the desktop and install from there. You yourself may not have access to "write" to the temp folder.


I install from other directory only but it gives this error. After a bit of research i came to know that some installers create temporary files and those files are created in temp folder. Same is the case with some uninstallers. May be i do not have write permission on temp folder but how to correct if i dont have. I searched on net and there was something like taking ownership of a folder. For that you have to start your pc in safe mode and go to the security tab. I did that but i did not get any security tab in properties of a folder.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

You can do it when running XP in normal mode follow these steps..

To display the Security tab in the folder properties
1. Open Folder Options in Control Panel. 

Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
Double-click Folder Options.
2. On the View tab, under Advanced settings, *clear* Use simple file sharing [Recommended].
*When doing these steps make sure no other folder window is open*

To take ownership of a file or folder
3. Open Windows Explorer, and then locate the file or folder you want to take ownership of. 

Right-click the file or folder, click Properties, and then click the Security tab. 
Click Advanced, and then click the Owner tab. 
In the Change owner to box, click the new owner. 
(Optional) To change the owner of all subcontainers and objects within the tree, select the Replace owner on subcontainers and objects check box.


----------



## z_tech

Thnax for the reply. I tried it but i didn't get any security tab at all. I followed those steps exactly in both normal and safe mode but the only options i was getting were general,sharing and customize.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Try right clicking on the folder and select Sharing and Security. You also need Administrator rights to access the security settings


----------

